
How to Convince Someone When Facts Fail - shawndumas
https://www.scientificamerican.com/article/how-to-convince-someone-when-facts-fail/
======
pmontra
Point 6 is probably the most important

> try to show how changing facts does not necessarily mean changing worldviews

Point 4,about respect, is a consequence.

